# TE20 starter



## RJF (Aug 16, 2019)

*RJFNew Member*
1
Today
i have a 1950 Ferguson TE20 TVO model with traditional starter from the gear lever.
A few times recently the starter has stuck ‘on’ when the gear shift is moved. I’ve been able to correct it by removing the gear shift and moving the internal levers with a screwdriver but yesterday I couldn’t cure it.
Any ideas appreciated. Apologies if I posted this in the wrong place first.


----------

